
AT&T to offer iPhone without contract - timr
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/1700ap_tec_att_iphone.html
======
mechanical_fish
I think they probably had little choice. My understanding is that there are
countries where such phones are required to be sold; If AT&T didn't go on to
offer them everywhere, we would just see another international grey market
spring up.

Better for AT&T to collect a premium themselves than to let some grey
marketeer get it.

~~~
marcus
You're right, French law forbids the sale of locked cell phones.

------
nirmal
While it sucks that it's still locked to AT&T, it may help the process of
hacking get underway sooner.

